# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Personal Space

## compulsive

Anyone else have a personal space issue? Recently when going on the bus sitting next to someone feels disgusting just like the material on the bus - which is awful. The seats are really close together and it makes the ride really uncomfortable. 

Note yes i would drive but I have panic issues when it comes to the traffic where i work which is insane.

----------


## Otherside

Yup, issue with me as well. I don't like people getting to close to me. It just feels odd. 

Bus travel as well. Hate it when people sit next to me. I know it can't be helped and all, being public transport. But still, it makes me feel uncomfortable. 

I'd drive as well, but I don't have a license at the mo, and I can't afford to get it sorted.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Yes, but I'm more panicky about it. I tend to get a little hyper vigilant in crowded places (supermarkets are the worst!) and will basically leap out of people's way when I see them coming just to avoid being close to them.

Although I feel like some of what you guys are describing is normal. Sitting very close to someone is kind of intimate in a way, so if they are a stranger - that's weird! Maybe that's partly why a lot of people like to talk on public transportation?

----------


## toaster little

> Sitting very close to someone is kind of intimate in a way, so if they are a stranger - that's weird! Maybe that's partly why a lot of people like to talk on public transportation?



And also why they like to talk in public places when you're close to each other and making eye contact.  It's even more awkward to just stare and not say anything.  We start to wonder if something is wrong with us if the other person is just giving us "weird looks" but not saying anything.

----------


## Skippy

Eh, people can sit beside me if they like, I dun care. I'm a happy people person, and really its just a bus, they there for gettin' around so they just havin' a seat so they dun gotta stand.

----------


## sanspants

My first reaction, internally, is to scream  "WHY THE #(*& ARE YOU SO CLOSE TO ME!???" although I don't react outwardly. 

I'm from a small town, so I'm used to driving unless in a major city. As far as other situations are concerned... If at a concert I expect people to bump into me and don't mind. Also, if drinking I really couldn't care less. I think the public-transportation thing is noticeable because sometimes, the people who sit too close have the opportunity to sit elsewhere (or stand) and I have to wonder why they don't use it.

----------


## hmj93

Oh, most definitely. Well, I feel incredibly anxious when on any form of public transport, so I nearly always avoid them but when I do have to use, I love to have my own double seat (putting my bag on the seat next to me) because I hate the almost claustrophobic feeling of sitting by someone, especially if their leg's touching mine.
I also don't like using public transport because of the confusion with what to ask the driver for where you want to go and the fact there's no seat belts unlike on airplanes (though I don't like flying either!).
On the other hand, when walking (or sometimes even standing still) I have difficulty reading the distance between someone and myself and so I walk into them. I don't notice people around me, so this sort of thing happens a lot.
I pretty complicated to be honest!  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Public transportation is not fun for anyone.............even people without SA. I have trouble with sitting next to people I don't know in a theater also. I tend to hold my breath or do shallow breathing. I also fold my arms and stay so rigid that I hurt. I even don't like hugs  from strangers if I didn't initiate them. 

I think a lot of people are like that. Maybe it's an inate survival defense. You know, mistrust is actually a good thing for people until they earn your trust. I know some people who have no clue what's out there and just have total trust of everyone. Then they got burned and can't handle why that happened. 

A little mistrust.............good.
A lot of mistrust...............well, that can be  a problem. I got that one.

----------


## merc

I think crowded public transportation everyone hates. However, depending upon the time of day. It isn't so bad. I'm talking small town's bus routes not NYC or Philly. On small town buses most of the older people, seniors, know each other and wind up having conversations which can be interesting or awful depending upon the subject. I absolutely hate NYC restaurants they in general try to cram as many tables into a rather small area and it's like you having dinner with strangers.
 I hate Wegmans they have this fake marketplace area where they sell their bread and produce with brick or tiled floor. It's crowded because of the fake peddler carts holding vegetables that you have to navigate with your shopping cart around. It's loud due to the wheels on the bricks. My husband loves it because they clearly mark their products as gluten free or not so shopping there for him is easier also if your looking for ethnic or exotic ingredients they are easier to find.

----------


## Misssy

Eh, I take buses all the time. They are gross, after get my laundry clean I dread to sit down on the bus but I deal with it. As far as the people go, honestly I don't think anybody LIKES THE BUS they all just deal with it.

----------

